# Mixed Malawi tank 100g



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

I got this tank for free from one of my customers, all I needed to do was to sand and paint the stand and canopy. after a quick sanding and a few coats of spray paint it was looking good.

The substrate is Quickcrete multi-purpose sand, and the for the hardscape I used local limestone.

Filteration Marineland Bio-wheel 350, Oddesea CS-4

All of the fish are from Malawi, except for a couple of SA fish that I didn't have a home for.

Lighting 2 3ft Oddesea t6 10k lights








Just got this guy, can't wait to see him grown up


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

That guy has some beautiful color! :thumb:


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

What's the last orange-red guy? A beauty


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

Norse76 said:


> That guy has some beautiful color! :thumb:


Thanks, he's still fairly young so the blue should come in even more.



Drowned said:


> What's the last orange-red guy? A beauty


Honestly I don't remember.


----------



## Intermision (Sep 14, 2007)

Took some more pics
Keep in mind most of these fish are still juveniles.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

very nice blaze on the lithobates.
cc


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

awsome set up and fishies!


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

I think the "orange red guy" is a tropheus of some sort. Not sure which kind though.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice albino melanochromis....


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

NIce fish... :drooling:


----------

